# March 1st swap meet at Sutterville Bike Company Sacramento. Hosted by the Hooligans Bike Club.



## sue12 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello all,  This is a first and hope too be annual swap.  If you don't know the Hooligan bike club we are a local club in the sacramento area.  Sutterville Bike Company is a great local shop that works with every type of bike.  There is plenty parking and we hope too see all our local and not so local friends there.  Check out the flyers for more details and have a great day!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 29, 2020)

This swap meet was the buzz today on the Modesto Rolling Relics ride! (BTW-that was a killer ride!)  If it isn't bolted to a bike-its going to this meet! (prewar Schwinn nut stuff!) See ya there!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice showing! Easy access off interstate 99 in Sacramento. For a first time ever meet here it was great/a success-probably just under 40 sellers with truckloads of parts vintage balloon tire bike-collectable bmx-sting ray/krate era-nice mix. Tons of it. Even the shop has tons of vintage/collectable bikes and parts-nice to see a shop that caters to collectable bike crowd. I'm gonna guess most sellers were local guys-they really pull all the plugs out and come out for local events. Looking forward to this swap meet next year! Big attaboys to the Sutterville Bicycle Company and the Hooligan's Bicycle Club!


----------



## mrg (Mar 3, 2020)

Where's the PICTURES!


----------

